# TrainController - Q & A



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Greetings All. I have my new layout and I am in the early stages of making it operate under TCG. I have drawn my switch board and identified all the blocks and tested them for occupancy. Works great. 

I have entered the addresses for all the turnouts and I am able to control them with a simple mouse click. This also works great.

I am to the point where I want to add the train control functions to my screen. Will be starting it this week for three trains operating on two main lines.

As I get deeper into the process (my ultimate goal is total automation similar to Jerry's) I anticipate many questions, Therefore, I wanted to start a topic where ALL TrainController users can share ideas, problems and solutions.

Thanks


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I'll throw out the first problem.

I have TC bronze because my layout is very simple and I'm not looking for total automation. Was just looking for a GUI for switch control vs. punching buttons on the Zephyr. 

I have my track diagram done and switch control is working great. 

Now the problem: I start a train on the main loop and it runs for a bit and stops - sometimes after a couple of laps, sometimes after a half-lap. I throttle down and back up and the train takes off like you would expect. Then it stops. 

TBH, I haven't really made any attempt at troubleshooting. I figure I'll burn that bridge when I get more into running trains vs. building.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Sounds like an overheating decoder.
I have the TCS and am only using it control signal heads. It's running three sets of BDL168s and SE8Cs and 30 some BLMA signal heads. 
I like how it is able to change the signal heads to dark territory when there are no trains present, then they come to life as a train is approaching. 
Also, the drop down windows for programming the individual lamps makes it dirt simple to set things up. 
I don't use a control panel because my empire fills my 2,000 square foot basement and the sorting yard is way to big for a panel too. My turnout controls are just momentary push buttons next to each turnout and are blended into the scenery.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

D&J Railroad said:


> Sounds like an overheating decoder.


Nope. It'll run all day using just the Zephyr.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Need some help. I have encountered a few road blocks while implementing TCG but so far I have been able to try various things to get my issues resolved. 

No such luck with my most recent problem. I am attempting to configure my 3-aspect block signals. My desire is to have the signal go from GREEN to YELLOW to RED. Then back from RED to GREEN.

My configuration look like this: 

Green........*@ O....... @ @ * 
Red...........*@ O....... @ O*
Yellow........*O @...... @ O*

*@* = selected
*O* = Not

After entering the above configs, I click on the signal icon to test the setup. It requires TWO clicks to go from GREEN to RED, but only one click to go from RED to GREEN. 

At first I thought is was a fluke but it happens every time.

I looked through the TCG documentation and found nothing of any value. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

What hardware are you using to drive the signals?


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Jerry - 

Thanks for the quick response. My entire layout is under NCE ProCab and the drivers for the 3-aspect signals are SHD2 circuit from RR CirKirs.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

When I looked into the compatibility of the various DCC systems with TC, I chose Digitrax over NCE and RR circuits. FCWILT is member here and I think he used RRCs for signals. You might contact him. The signal configuration I use with a Digitrax SE8C is post 260. This probably won't help you though.
https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852&page=26


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

SantaFeJim said:


> My configuration look like this:
> 
> Green........*@ O....... @ @ *
> Red...........*@ O....... @ O*
> ...


Hi,

I can find no documentation on the SHD-2. I use the products from the Simple Serial Bus line, specifically SignalMan for signals.

As to the TC configuration the two circles for a signal aspect can be (white, gray), (gray, white) or (gray gray).

And as you have discovered for a 3 or 4 aspect signal you have two sets of circles for each aspect.

See attached for how the SignalMan devices are set for a 4 aspect signal.

As you can perhaps see the first address selects between Red and Green and the second address selects between Yellow and White.

Notice that for the Red/Green aspects the second set of circles are (gray, gray) and for the Yellow/White aspects the first set of circles are (gray, gray).

Perhaps you need to do something similar for your hardware.

Can you post a link to the documentation for your hardware?

Frederick


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

It looks like your configuration settings are different in that Fredrick and I have 3 contacts per light grayed out with the respective hardware whereas you have only 2 grayed out. You may have to experiment with the combination grayed out, thrown , or closed for each light to get the hardware control set up properly for TC.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Guys, Now I am more confused than when I started. 

fcwilt - It looks like you have entered lower case "c" and "t" into your configuration settings. How did you do this and what does each letter represent. Is there a place in the on-line documentation that explains this? I have searched all 400+ pages and found nothing.

I REALLY appreciate all your help. However, I really do not like tying up your time if I can find this on my own.

BTW - my configurations look like yours w/o the white.

THANKS AGAIN to You & Jerry. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

SantaFeJim said:


> fcwilt - It looks like you have entered lower case "c" and "t" into your configuration settings. How did you do this and what does each letter represent. Is there a place in the on-line documentation that explains this? I have searched all 400+ pages and found nothing.


TC displays different images in those circles depending on what digital system you are using.

I use LocoNet and for that C or T are displayed. If you use Lenz you will see + or -. If you use Trix you will see 0 or 1.

But it all means basically the same thing. 

The digital signal sent to a signal, using one of the addresses, can be in one of two states. 

Different brands use different symbols for each possible state, thus the C/T or +/- or 0/1.

So a two aspect signal only needs one address and one of the states activates Green and the other state activates Red.

A three or four aspect signal needs two addresses and combinations of the two states determines the color.

When you click the circles you are selecting which state on a given address does which aspect. And that all depends on your brand of hardware.

If one state doesn't get the desired color try the other.

For the three or four aspect signals it can get confusing because the selection for each address now includes just plain gray in both circles, meaning that address is not used for that aspect.

Frederick


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks Frederick. I am using NCE and all I get is is a donut and a solid circle for my configurations. Wish I knew this sooner.. Oh well, at least I learned something today.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

SantaFeJim said:


> Thanks Frederick. I am using NCE and all I get is is a donut and a solid circle for my configurations. Wish I knew this sooner.. Oh well, at least I learned something today.


Hmm...

I tried specifying NCE as the digital system and I got the choice between a white circle or a gray circle.

Frederick


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Frederick -

You are correct, I went back downstairs and checked.

Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

https://i9.ytimg.com/vi/KN9P723a76k/mq2.jpg?sqp=CNLx3vIF&rs=AOn4CLBw8Nfd1f5uQ9KpBYkRZzlvz8CqNA


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Did you solve your signal problem?


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

wow this is awesome


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

JerryH said:


> Did you solve your signal problem?


Jerry -

Not yet. I have put that on hold until I resolve some block detection issues. I have one block, (which I will call the "dead" block) that is not recognized when occupied. 

Instead, my switchboard/control panel lights up two other blocks in the yard whenever there is traffic on the "dead" block.

I hope to resolve this in the next few days.

Thanks.


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

After seeing that beautiful layout you created I have to ask; do you really want to build a full automation layout? It's up to you, it's your layout, and obviously none of my business; but one of the problems with bringing new blood into the hobby is boredom. Expecting a kid, or even the average person for that matter, to sit still for more than 5 minutes, without guns and explosions going off around them every 2 minutes - like in a video game - is almost impossible these days. Automation has its place, especially when it's just you alone with the whole layout to yourself, but to me bringing people in to share the experience is far more rewarding. That's why railroad clubs have operating sessions. It's like igniting a small smoldering fire. You can see it in they're eyes. They get it - or not. 

Anyway, I'm taking a different route. I installed a couple of UT4 utility throttles at two open easy to get to places (around my still in progress layout) and my old 5 amp Super Chief infrared throttle at what I hope will be my spacious train yard for big steamers. The idea is to give the kids, or anyone who shows any interest, instant emergence into the hobby in a safe way. There will be two main lines, a second upper level, as many sideline small industries that I can make room for, and a small diesel yard. Of course, you can never fit everything you want to on your layout. It just never works out that way. There will always be compromises, but I think there will be enough to hold their interest.

I will be overseeing and running things from a laptop with JMRI and keep an eye on things like locomotive speed tables (people tend to run trans way too fast), signaling, block detection, that sort of thing. I don't think there will be more than 3-4 trains tops running at the same time. That' the plan anyway. We'll see if I can pull it off.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

SantaFeJim said:


> Jerry -
> 
> Instead, my switchboard/control panel lights up two other blocks in the yard whenever there is traffic on the "dead" block.


Some ideas of things to check:

- somehow the occupancy detector is sending out the wrong data.

- the wiring for two or more blocks is too close together and the signals in the wiring for one block are being picked up by the wiring for another block.

- you have a short between two blocks. With my detectors if one of the gaps between the two blocks is shorted one of the blocks shows occupied.


Frederick


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Stumpy said:


> Now the problem: I start a train on the main loop and it runs for a bit and stops - sometimes after a couple of laps, sometimes after a half-lap. I throttle down and back up and the train takes off like you would expect. Then it stops.
> 
> TBH, I haven't really made any attempt at troubleshooting. I figure I'll burn that bridge when I get more into running trains vs. building.


Have you figured this out? When I’ve had a similar issue like this it was because both the throttle and the software were both trying to control the same engine. Be sure you’ve released the engine from your throttle before using the software to control it.

Mark


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Here's my layout using TrainController Gold. I'm using a touchscreen PC mounted on a swing arm as my computer system. The block detection, switch machine control, and signal hardware is all Digitrax.

I'm currently working on signals. At this point, I've built the logic for my signals in TrainController and I've been building the actual searchlight signal models (which is quite tedious). I'll have 2 modes of signal operation that I think will model real railroad operation. The first mode is "Absolute Control" where signals will be turned green only when schedules are running and movement to the next block is allowed under TrainController operation. The second mode is "Auto Control" where signals will be green when the 2 blocks ahead are unoccupied and switches are properly aligned, yellow when the first block ahead is unoccupied and the second block is occupied and switches are properly aligned. I intend to use this second mode when running trains manually.

A question for those that have already wired up signals. How did you handle connecting the very fine wires from the signals? They seem too fragile for any stress or movement. I was thinking of soldering some thicker wire onto them before connecting them into the Digitrax hardware.

Mark


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

On the workbench I solder extensions to the existing signal leads using 26 gauge stranded wire in appropriate colors.

I cover the joints with heat shrink.

The signals are mounted to the layout using very thin disc magnets. The discs have a hole in them which allows running of the wires. I glue a disc to the signal base and a disc to the layout surface.

Once the signal is in place I restrain the wires to the underside of the layout at the location of the signal, placing the restraint around the extension wires.

Frederick


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Cab1 said:


> After seeing that beautiful layout you created *I have to ask; do you really want to build a full automation layout? *It's up to you, it's your layout, and obviously none of my business; but one of the problems with bringing new blood into the hobby is boredom. Expecting a kid, or even the average person for that matter, to sit still for more than 5 minutes, without guns and explosions going off around them every 2 minutes - like in a video game - is almost impossible these days. Automation has its place, especially when it's just you alone with the whole layout to yourself, but to me bringing people in to share the experience is far more rewarding. That's why railroad clubs have operating sessions. It's like igniting a small smoldering fire. You can see it in they're eyes. They get it - or not.
> 
> . We'll see if I can pull it off.


*YES, I really do want a fully automated layout.* Biggest reasons are I am a looper and LOVE just watching trains run. Under TCG I will be able to 4 to 7 trains at once w/o having to worry about any collisions.

Who needs that? *I do, because 95% of the time I will be running by myself. *I do have lots of train friends and last Saturday there were eight guys here taking turns running trains and operation the control panel. Just because a layout is automated it does not restrict you from having operating sessions. At other times I may choose to just automate one main line and have the other under manual control. TCG offers that flexibility.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> Here's my layout using TrainController Gold. I'm using a touchscreen PC mounted on a swing arm as my computer system. The block detection, switch machine control, and signal hardware is all Digitrax.
> 
> I'm currently working on signals. At this point, I've built the logic for my signals in TrainController and I've been building the actual searchlight signal models (which is quite tedious). I'll have 2 modes of signal operation that I think will model real railroad operation. The first mode is "Absolute Control" where signals will be turned green only when schedules are running and movement to the next block is allowed under TrainController operation. The second mode is "Auto Control" where signals will be green when the 2 blocks ahead are unoccupied and switches are properly aligned, yellow when the first block ahead is unoccupied and the second block is occupied and switches are properly aligned. I intend to use this second mode when running trains manually.
> 
> ...


Mark, excellent pictures. I like that you are showing the control panel and the layout all in one shot. It gives forum members that are not familiar with TC a better idea of just how nice it can be. 

I am jealous of your touch screen. How big is it? I am using a small ACEPC computer connected to an old Dell 20" monitor. I barley have enough room to show the trackplan and it will difficult to display any throttles unless they are really small. 

If I had to guess, I would say that you are a student of Rudy's TC tutorials. His placement of trackplan and throttles are easy to recognize.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

fcwilt said:


> Hi,
> 
> On the workbench I solder extensions to the existing signal leads using 26 gauge stranded wire in appropriate colors.
> 
> ...


Thanks Frederick! The disc magnets are a great idea! I'll have to look into doing that too. I can then make the hole through the layout larger to accommodate the wiring more easily. Soldering leads on the bench sure would beat trying to do it underneath the layout.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

SantaFeJim said:


> I am jealous of your touch screen. How big is it? I am using a small ACEPC computer connected to an old Dell 20" monitor. I barley have enough room to show the trackplan and it will difficult to display any throttles unless they are really small.
> 
> If I had to guess, I would say that you are a student of Rudy's TC tutorials. His placement of trackplan and throttles are easy to recognize.


My touchscreen PC is 20 inches. It really is nice for running the trains without having to fiddle with a mouse. It was really a fairly inexpensive machine.

I am a student of Rudy's tutorials. Probably 90% of what I know about TrainController is from what I learned watching his tutorials. His tutorials are a huge resource that's a major benefactor to the hobby. Another 8% I've learned from others like Frederick on this and other forums. There's probably only 2% that I've learned on my own.


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

SantaFeJim:

That makes sense. Anyway, I have a lot to learn in automation.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Frederick - I am having a problem with TCG so I thought that register and pay a visit to the TrainController Forum. I began searching for users that experienced the same problem that I am having. Reading through the forum I noticed that you have posted on there several times and helped many TC users solve their problems. So...Rather than read through all the topics I thought I would post my issue here in hope that you would spot it.

My issue is that I am suddenly unable to use the "Operate" function. In the past when I click on "Operate" I always got that "switch stand" as shown in the tools. Now I get the little circle with the slash, as seen in the center of this picture. 

The icon is not my concern... the fact that this circle/slash does not allow me to throw the turnouts is a real problem.

Have you even seen this before? Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.

IMG_0966.JPG


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

You might be in edit mode.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Jerry,

Thanks for the suggestion. However, if you take a closer look at the screen shot I posted you can see that I the "Track" tab is selected.

The other thing that is strange is that BOTH the "Operate" and "Connecting Track" functions are selected at the same time. I didn't think this was even possible.

I went down this morning and checked the cable between command station and computer. Cable was snug. I then went thru the setup and configuration.

EVERYTHING is working fine now.  I can not explain it. 

Gremlins? 

Any who...thanks again.


----------



## Rumrunner (Jun 11, 2020)

Hello.....so I'm brand new to the hobby and I'm going straight into DCC and Traincontroller. All my gear is on order and I don't actually have it yet in hand. But from what I've read.....you cant have a complete loop in your tracks.....you have to break the track circuit with an insulated rail connector.....can someone confirm if I'm understanding this correctly?

Cheers

Terry


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, a reversing loop needs to be isolated with insulated rail joiners In addition you'll need a device to auto-reverse the polarity as the train enters/exits the loop.

*



*


----------



## Rumrunner (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks Stumpy.....I'm starting to get my head around this now. The rail circuitry needs to be open otherwise the locomotive will be getting signals from more than one source. I seen a video where the guy described them as jurisdictions. So to start (temporary configuration) I will make a simple loop with one point connected with insulated joiners.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Rumrunner said:


> Hello.....so I'm brand new to the hobby and I'm going straight into DCC and Traincontroller. All my gear is on order and I don't actually have it yet in hand. But from what I've read.....you cant have a complete loop in your tracks.....you have to break the track circuit with an insulated rail connector.....can someone confirm if I'm understanding this correctly?


When you say "complete loop" what do you really mean? Stumpy is thinking you meant a reversing loop, but from other threads you've posted, I'm wondering if you mean just a simple oval track. If you're talking about just a simple oval, then with straight DCC you don't need any insulated rail joiners and the track can be all one electrical block. Now when you bring TrainController into this, things get more complicated. When TrainController is running in full autonomous mode, its moving trains from one block to another and preventing any 2 trains from being in the same block at the same time since that could result in a collision. So for a simple loop, you need to divide it up into separate electrical blocks so that TrainController can understand where your train is on the oval and you've got more than one block to move the train around in. So my suggestion would be to split the loop into 4 blocks for your testing/learning experience. You'll need to place insulating track joiners between those blocks. Then for each block, you'll power it with a separate set of wires from your BXP88. Then in TrainController, you'll make a track plan that has these 4 blocks connected in a circle. Each block will be assigned the logical ID of the appropriate BXP88 block that you wired up. That will allow TrainController to automatically drive your train around the oval. Sounds complicated for just a simple oval, right? Nobody would do this for such a simple layout. It gets much more interesting when you have a more complex track plan.


----------



## Rumrunner (Jun 11, 2020)

I meant a simple oval

Okay interesting, and yes I agree, no one in their right mind would use this system just for a simple oval (lol). This is purely being done as a learning experiment and a test to confirm all the components work. 

I will take your advice Mark, once all my components arrive I will break the oval circuit into 4 blocks and run the 4-8-4 around the track and get familiar with using Traincontroller. I'm thinking of starting with Bronze and working my way up......as previously mentioned this is a multi decade construction project.

As for wiring, the BXP88 needs to be wired to each block of track......this component can handle up to 8 blocks.......so in theory you could have 8 locomotives running at once?


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Rumrunner said:


> As for wiring, the BXP88 needs to be wired to each block of track......this component can handle up to 8 blocks.......so in theory you could have 8 locomotives running at once?


For realistic operation, you want to have many more blocks than trains. You could theoretically have 7 trains in your 8 blocks and TrainController could shuffle trains moving the "front" train into the open block where it would come to a stop, and then the next train could move up one block and stop, and so forth. Wouldn't be very fun to operate that way. TrainController works most smoothly when it has 2 or 3 open blocks in front of each train. So in your simple oval, you could probably run 2 short trains around it in the same direction, but they'd still be a little jerky as they wait for blocks to clear in front of them. If you were to break your oval into 8 blocks, the trains would run much smoother around your oval. Now of course they'd have to run in the same direction. Lets say you want to run 2 trains in opposite directions. As a minimum, you'd need to add 2 turnouts so that you can make a parallel passing track around some portion of your oval. Those 2 parallel tracks need to be 2 independent blocks. TrainController can then put one train in the passing siding while the other passes by in the other. Hope this helps you understand how TrainController works.


----------



## Rumrunner (Jun 11, 2020)

Okay that all makes sense to me, every time you explain how this works Mark I learn a bit more. I really appreciate you helping me understanding all this. In theory only 7 locomotives could run because you always need a non-occupied block for a locomotive to move into.....understood 

So the BXP88 can handle 8 blocks........so when I pick my actually layout I want, I will probably require multiple BXP88s as to increase the overall number of blocks in a large layout. 

Since each block is isolated (insulated joiners) I would have to run an electrical bus with feeders (jumper wires) going off the bus line to each block as well? 

How does Traincontroller operate rail switches and auxiliary lights ect that I might wire into the display?


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Rumrunner said:


> So the BXP88 can handle 8 blocks........so when I pick my actually layout I want, I will probably require multiple BXP88s as to increase the overall number of blocks in a large layout.
> 
> Since each block is isolated (insulated joiners) I would have to run an electrical bus with feeders (jumper wires) going off the bus line to each block as well?


Yes, you'll probably need multiple BXP88s. My layout has 32 blocks. Its a small to modest size layout. If you want to see more about it, I've documented my build here: Modified Peace River HO Layout. You can see my track plan in the thread and also how I laid out my blocks. You want your blocks on your mainline to be larger than your longest train, especially on passing sidings. So if your blocks are somewhere between 4 to 8 feet long, you should only need one power drop per block. No bus needed. Your track power from the Command Station will feed your BXP88s. Each block port of the BXP88 will be directly wired to that section of track. So you basically get a star structure instead of a bus structure.



Rumrunner said:


> How does Traincontroller operate rail switches and auxiliary lights ect that I might wire into the display?


When you build your track diagram in TrainController, you'll put turnouts into their proper place in the diagram. TrainController understands all the common DCC hardware products, such as the DS64 stationary decoder. Each DCC decoder, whether in a locomotive or stationary such as the DS64, has an address. TrainController uses that address to send commands to the device. So it can throw the switch motors on the turnouts by sending commands to the DS64 to do so. For controlling auxiliary lights, you'll need to find a DCC decoder that's basically a relay that can be used to turn on and off the power to your lights. I'm not sure if a DS64 can also do that or not. You'll have to do some investigation into how to do that. The building lights and street lights on my layout are operated by a mechanical switch not under digital control, so can't help you there.


----------



## Rumrunner (Jun 11, 2020)

The Peace River Layout looks great Mark......I like it.

Yes, so that all makes sense to me, the star configuration is a better way to describe it as opposed to a bus system. I will keep each block under 8 feet and over the length of the longest train. As for auxiliary and building lights I will figure that out when I cross that bridge. I'm still a ways from that. 

I live in a small town south of the Alaskan pan handle so we don't have a hobby shop here. Everything has to be ordered in. I got track, joiners, insulated joiners, track cleaner and a DCC compatible locomotive on order.....can you think of anything else I might need?

Already have a multi meter, soldering iron some basic tools ect

There's a wealth of information on YouTube but its always good to be able to ask someone a direct question. 

Cheers

Terry


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I use the unused signal driver ports from my SE8C's that aren't used for signals to light buildings etc. With Traincontroller, I set them to turn on or off depending triggers from various blocks as the trains move around the layout. See post 435 where I tried this.








Granite Gorge & Northern


That's really amazing Jerry. I would love to get the BGC running like that but I need to learn how to spell kumputer first. I knew you could do it and you did. Maybe you should write some instructions with pictures for this work. I'd buy a copy if you did. Pete




www.modeltrainforum.com


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

JerryH said:


> I use the unused signal driver ports from my SE8C's that aren't used for signals to light buildings etc. With Traincontroller, I set them to turn on or off depending triggers from various blocks as the trains move around the layout.


Jerry, thanks for sharing your idea to use the SE8C for driving building lights. I might go back and change my method of lighting my layout to do it this way.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The BXP88 comes with nice wiring instructions. The blocks are wired using a common rail, so you actually only need to isolate one not both rails. Also be aware that multiple BXP's need to have the same side as the "common" rail. If I were doing the wiring I would insulate both rails and handle the common rail with the feeder wiring.


----------



## Rumrunner (Jun 11, 2020)

Just to clarify....use one rail as a common, jumpered together to bypass the insulation joiners then run 1 wire from the BXP88 to each block?

Opposed to running 2 wires from the BXP88 to each block?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes! The instructions show how to wire this. If you don't have them, they are at Digitrax.com.


----------



## Rumrunner (Jun 11, 2020)

Okay thanks.....sounds like less work to do it that way and it makes electrical sense......why insulated both rails though? 

You could cut out the soldering of the jumpers between the blocks


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, its more universal if both rails are insulated. If you ever needed it, its usually easier to isolate both during the build phase rather than having to do it later. No other real reason.


----------



## Rumrunner (Jun 11, 2020)

Okay cool.......thanks for the tip, much appreciated


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Need help with a new T/C problem.

Background: I have working cross-bucks (decoder address 901) and also a sound circuit (decoder address 900) that plays the bells. I have tested each by adding toggle switches (which show on my screen shot) and they work fine.

What I am trying to do is have both circuits triggered by "block occupancy" of trains from my two main lines. If you expand the screen shot you can see blocks W-206 & W-207 straddle the crossing on my Westbound main and block E-106 straddles the crossing on the Eastbound main.

On the trackplan the objects show as crossing gates. TCG does not have a symbol for cross-bucks.

Using the crossing gates I entered what I thought would trigger the light and bell circuits by using the "block occupied" entries as the conditions. No suck luck. Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't have any crossing gates on my layout, so I don't exactly know how they work, but I'll give you some ideas to try. (BTW, I can't see your image in your post, so I'm also a bit blind as to what you're trying to show.) First, when I read the TC manual, it sounds like crossing gates are automatically operated by the software when a route is activated. Are you running your train under a schedule that would activate routes or are you running the train manually? Second, items you place as conditions don't act as triggers. They are additional requirements that must be met along with the triggers. So I would remove the block occupancy from the conditions tab and try putting the actual block sensors in as triggers.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Mark -

Here is the screen shot. 











Don't know why it did not show on my original post. YES, I did enter logic under the "Conditions". I will try them tomorrow under "Triggers". I am running trains manually, not under a schedule.

Thanks for the suggestions.

Jim


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I can see your screen shot this time. My suggestion is to remove all the conditions and then try running a train through the gates using AutoTrain Drag and Drop. That should generate the appropriate routes to trigger the gates according to the user manual. If that works, then you at least know that its all hooked up properly. You'll then have to figure out how to make them work under manual running. You might need to ask that question on the TrainController forum. Doing a quick search there suggests using Action Markers in your blocks to trigger the crossing gates. By the way, writing logic formulas in TC is a bit obtuse. What you've got written in your screen shot doesn't make a lot of sense to me. It also looks like you've got two blocks labeled E-106, which is also confusing to me.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

I have a very strange problem with TC-Gold. I am unable to change the colors on my Switchboard track plan.
Here is a pic of how the plan looked last week. The tracks ars RED, and BLUE. Occupied blocks are PINK and unoccupied are YELLOW. The external block signals are either RED, YELLOW, or GREEN. 




This is how it looks now:



As you can see the TRACKS are all BLACK. Occupied BLOCKS are GRAY. Unoccupied BLOCKS are WHITE.
It is hard to tell from this picture but all external block signals are dark as well.

I have searched the documentation and watched Rudy's (chapter 14) where he discusses how to change the color scheme. Every time I select an option under the "View" menu the only items that change are the *4 Throttles* which are docked together on the right side.

I am open to ANY suggestions from this forums T/C experts like JerryH, Mark V, Fredrick, Fcwilt and others.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Sorry guys. it has been so long since I posted on this forum I forget how to add pictures. I will re-post in the next day or two.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

I have a very strange problem with TC-Gold. I am unable to change the colors on my Switchboard track plan.
Here is a pic of how the plan looked last week. The tracks ars RED, and BLUE. Occupied blocks are PINK and unoccupied are YELLOW.













This is how it looks now:










As you can see the TRACKS are all BLACK. Occupied BLOCKS are GRAY. Unoccupied BLOCKS are WHITE.
It is hard to tell from this picture but all external block signals are dark as well.

I have searched the documentation and watched Rudy's (chapter 14) where he discusses how to change the color scheme. Every time I select an option under the "View" menu the only items that change are the *4 Throttles* which are docked together on the right side.

I have also tried using the Paint Bucket and/or Brush in the Color menu. Nothing works.

I am open to ANY suggestions from this forum T/C experts like JerryH, Mark V, Fredrick, Fcwilt and others.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

You can take a screen print of your computer screen and post a larger image here.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

MichaelE said:


> You can take a screen print of your computer screen and post a larger image here.


Does this help?


----------

